# Car impounded at Newark Airport Wednesday Night



## jonlginz (Sep 26, 2014)

I Picked up a passenger on Wednesday evening around 8pm from Terminal C at Newark Airport. I drove around 50 feet when I was surrounded by police and ordered to pull over and give him my paperwork. He said nothing else to me and another cop went to the passenger and asked him if he had an Uber. reservation. He did not lie and told them yes and they told him he was in danger and needed to leave the car. They kept me waiting there for 45 minutes and said nothing to me. Then Three of them came to me and informed me that I did an illegal pick up and that they were going to take my car. Leaving me stranded at the airport. Police officer Gaston Adrien a Detective for Newark Police department Division of Taxicab stated that they were out to get Uber, and that they had told Uber that any car they catch would be impounded. I sent an email to Uber (no other way to contact) and by the next morning I heard nothing I went to Newark to see about getting my car back. Well 3 of the 4 tickets had to be paid on the spot at the Taxi commission for me to get the release for my car. $1350.00 Then another $138.15 to the tow company. Finally heard from Uber at 3:26 Pm and was told that they are very sorry and that another team member would contact me and to email them the tickets. 

So here I sit. Lost a day of work. Out of pocket $1,488.15 and still waiting for secondary contact.  Not sure what to do next. Has this happened to anyone else? Did you get reimbursed? How long did it take?

Any news would be somewhat of a comfort then just waiting around and not knowing anything.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

They will contact you and assign you an atty. they are supposed to pay for your tickets also. You should also speak with the atty about how this reflects o. Your driving and arrest record and the future consequences of those things being there.

My advice...and it always the same....you need to do a little research and find out if you can pick up at the airport. Also...sit down and document everything you can remember just as it happened. It may help you later.

Waiting sucks but these things move slow.


----------



## jonlginz (Sep 26, 2014)

I really should have done more research as when I started with Uber. 3 weeks ago I asked them when I picked up the phone and was told that I can pick up anywhere in NJ and in Conn.

Now you saying I should hire an atty. Wow this venture of trying to help my family by working a little more is now causing me to go deeper into debt and I hear Uber is now worth 14 Billion jeez. Will be cheaper to try and earn more playing Powerball


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@jonlginz

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-call-from-uber.4085/#post-43765

@big A @Swed


----------



## jonlginz (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Chi1Cabby


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

jonlginz said:


> I really should have done more research as when I started with Uber. 3 weeks ago I asked them when I picked up the phone and was told that I can pick up anywhere in NJ and in Conn.
> 
> Now you saying I should hire an atty. Wow this venture of trying to help my family by working a little more is now causing me to go deeper into debt and I hear Uber is now worth 14 Billion jeez. Will be cheaper to try and earn more playing Powerball


Ok....so you should re read my post to you. I did not tell you to hire an atty. I said they will contact you and ASSIGN YOU AN ATTY.

Take your time when you read. It will save you from looking silly when you post.

One more...see if there is a drivers office in your area. They might be able to help you connect with über support.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm going to email Uber and request that they tell people not to pick up at EWR or Penn station until they fix this with the city. They should have at least given us a heads up.


----------



## jonlginz (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi all<

Here is an update to the saga. I just heard from Nicole at Uber and they will reimburse me 100% at my next pay. Also I will be contacted by Ubers Atty next week. I am Happy now.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Great. I sent them an email about the Newark police also since at least one other driver had the same thing happen to them. They should be proactively warning us off issues like this.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Swed said:


> I'm going to email Uber and request that they tell people not to pick up at EWR or Penn station until they fix this with the city. They should have at least given us a heads up.


Please add Path Station at Hoboken, NJ...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

jonlginz said:


> Hi all<
> 
> Here is an update to the saga. I just heard from Nicole at Uber and they will reimburse me 100% at my next pay. Also I will be contacted by Ubers Atty next week. I am Happy now.


Congrats. Remember to ask the atty those questions.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Congrats. Remember to ask the atty those questions.


The outside attorney that had sent down it represent me, and successfully I might add, commented that the ride sharing concept is new to these municipalities and there aren't laws on the books preventing the process.

Although I tend not to pick up anyone at the airport(too many UberX there) I have been asking anyone that I take to the airport to sit in the passenger seat so not to raise any suspicions.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@jonlginz how long have you been driving for Uber?

You are entitled to OPT OUT of their arbitration agreement, but only if you do so within 30 days of becoming a driver. It's as simple as sending an email to [email protected] - if you don't / didn't opt out, you have no right to pursue any legal action against Uber in court, including benefiting from class action!


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

dont worry i had the same thing happen to me and the attorney office contacted me they said that i can pick up my car on Monday i just have to bring my insurance papers and if i have any problems getting my car to call his office ill tell you what happens on Monday also the lawyer told me not to worry that uber is paying 100 % of the fee


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

big A said:


> dont worry i had the same thing happen to me and the attorney office contacted me they said that i can pick up my car on Monday i just have to bring my insurance papers and if i have any problems getting my car to call his office ill tell you what happens on Monday also the lawyer told me not to worry that uber is paying 100 % of the fee


So you lose the weekend? That is BS.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

remember drivers Newark police can only do what they are doing in terminal B and C not Terminal A that jurisdiction belongs to Elizabeth NJ and Elizabeth PD is not doing the same thing Yet


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

if you was picking up a Chinese man he might be in on the sting the reason i say that is because i called the passenger on the phone as i was approaching the pick up location and he took a long time to come to me and when i put his bag in the trunk it was almost felt like the bag had no weight


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

big A said:


> dont worry i had the same thing happen to me and the attorney office contacted me they said that i can pick up my car on Monday i just have to bring my insurance papers and if i have any problems getting my car to call his office ill tell you what happens on Monday also the lawyer told me not to worry that uber is paying 100 % of the fee


I really hope everything is back to normal for you Monday...
Thanks for all the info...
You and joniginz took the bullet for the rest of us in NJ...


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Any update Big A and jonlginz? Hopefully things are working out for you. I make sure to turn off my uber app after I drop of at EWR until they fix this situation.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hoboken is no no !! all Hoboken is DO NOT pick up zone - it's ok to drop of, fee 1000$


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't pick up in Hoboken, but good to know.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

yes thanks ill avoid it


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Greg said:


> Hoboken is no no !! all Hoboken is DO NOT pick up zone - it's ok to drop of, fee 1000$


I get the airport issues, but under what law are you claiming they are using for saying all of Hoboken is a no no?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> I get the airport issues, but under what law are you claiming they are using for saying all of Hoboken is a no no?


http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/08/28/hoboken-police-lawmakers-putting-the-brakes-on-uber/

http://7online.com/business/hoboken-cracks-down-on-uber-drivers-kicks-passengers-to-curb/280576/


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Swed said:


> Any update Big A and jonlginz? Hopefully things are working out for you. I make sure to turn off my uber app after I drop of at EWR until they fix this situation.


Smart move! My advice: follow the laws. If this model is legalized, you want to be known as legal ,trustworthy operators. You will not have the respect of the community, nor the trust of the public if you are blatantly breaking rules. Sure, you may get some people who get a thrill out of civil disobedience, but most business travelers don't want to screw with this, and I promise you, as a legal operator, I am going to fight the rule breakers tooth and nail until we have equal costs for that service. I owe that much to our drivers. Especially since they make more than we do on those runs.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/08/28/hoboken-police-lawmakers-putting-the-brakes-on-uber/
> 
> http://7online.com/business/hoboken-cracks-down-on-uber-drivers-kicks-passengers-to-curb/280576/


When did NJ start a commercial license for driving people around. I drove a cab many years ago in JC all you needed was a clean license.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> When did NJ start a commercial license for driving people around. I drove a cab many years ago in JC all you needed was a clean license.


Not sure that article from CBS is accurate, it is the reporter stating that a commercial license is needed. Title of the article Hoboken-police, Lawmakers puting the brakes on Uber, and this is her only reference to a lawmaker.....But regular Uber is legal, and now, Hoboken Mayor Dawn Zimmer is pushing for UberX to be legal too.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Swed said:


> Not sure that article from CBS is accurate, it is the reporter stating that a commercial license is needed. Title of the article Hoboken-police, Lawmakers puting the brakes on Uber, and this is her only reference to a lawmaker.....But regular Uber is legal, and now, Hoboken Mayor Dawn Zimmer is pushing for UberX to be legal too.


In the meantime, Hoboken Cops will gladly hand out $1,000 tickets to anybody who wants them...
"COME AND GET IT!!!"


----------



## Nesnas (Aug 27, 2014)

After paying the big tickets by Uber , what is about it in your record ?!


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Nesnas said:


> After paying the big tickets by Uber , what is about it in your record ?!


Hopefully, NOTHING !


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> When did NJ start a commercial license for driving people around. I drove a cab many years ago in JC all you needed was a clean license.


Just looked up NJ Motor Vech. if read right you don't need commercial unless you drive 7 or more including yourself.


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Swed said:


> Not sure that article from CBS is accurate, it is the reporter stating that a commercial license is needed. Title of the article Hoboken-police, Lawmakers puting the brakes on Uber, and this is her only reference to a lawmaker.....But regular Uber is legal, and now, Hoboken Mayor Dawn Zimmer is pushing for UberX to be legal too.


wasn't there a thing on Hoboken Lovers for Uber (FB) where people stated Zimmer was misleading and against Uber. I'm so tired of this crap, why can't we just get along.

I know a Hoboken city councilman took a Uber ride and loved it,


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't imagine how this would be something that would go on your licence, as it's more akin to a parking ticket type of violation as opposed to a moving violation (not that these lines are not as clear as they used to be as these creeps keep blurring these lines with additions of things such as seat belt laws)


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

I think its about time we stop beating this dead horse...
It is what it is...

Hey, big A...anything new???


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

jonlginz said:


> I Picked up a passenger on Wednesday evening around 8pm from Terminal C at Newark Airport. I drove around 50 feet when I was surrounded by police and ordered to pull over and give him my paperwork. He said nothing else to me and another cop went to the passenger and asked him if he had an Uber. reservation. He did not lie and told them yes and they told him he was in danger and needed to leave the car. They kept me waiting there for 45 minutes and said nothing to me. Then Three of them came to me and informed me that I did an illegal pick up and that they were going to take my car. Leaving me stranded at the airport. Police officer Gaston Adrien a Detective for Newark Police department Division of Taxicab stated that they were out to get Uber, and that they had told Uber that any car they catch would be impounded. I sent an email to Uber (no other way to contact) and by the next morning I heard nothing I went to Newark to see about getting my car back. Well 3 of the 4 tickets had to be paid on the spot at the Taxi commission for me to get the release for my car. $1350.00 Then another $138.15 to the tow company. Finally heard from Uber at 3:26 Pm and was told that they are very sorry and that another team member would contact me and to email them the tickets.
> 
> So here I sit. Lost a day of work. Out of pocket $1,488.15 and still waiting for secondary contact.  Not sure what to do next. Has this happened to anyone else? Did you get reimbursed? How long did it take?
> 
> Any news would be somewhat of a comfort then just waiting around and not knowing anything.


How about being quick on your feet? Immediately cancel the trip. The burden is on the enforcement authority to PROVE that you are being hired to transport. I'm not a lawyer but I'm guessing you can pickup someone for FREE. I may be wrong though.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> How about being quick on your feet? Immediately cancel the trip. The burden is on the enforcement authority to PROVE that you being hired to transport. I'm not a lawyer but I'm guessing you can pickup someone for FREE. I may be wrong though.


What have you been reading?
Cops wait for the passenger to get in the car, then pounce!
If you can get away with saying the ride is FREE, then NOBODY will have ANY PROBLEM ANYWHERE...


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> What have you been reading?
> Cops wait for the passenger to get in the car, then pounce!


And? Anybody can get in your car. Austin PD is doing it right. They wait for the trip to complete then they pull over the driver and cite them.

Citing someone because they assume you are collecting money is BS and lawyer should be able to beat it. Don't start trip until you are away from the airport.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

i might as well become a drug dealer...
if i get caught, i'll just tell the cops i was giving it away for free...


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> i might as well become a drug dealer...
> if i get caught, i'll just tell the cops i was giving it away for free...


Apples and oranges. Ordinary citizens pickup and dropoff at the airport on a daily basis.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Apples and oranges. Ordinary citizens pickup and dropoff at the airport on a daily basis.


and these stupid Uber drivers get big tickets and have their cars impounded because they can't think and act brilliantly like you...


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> and these stupid Uber drivers get big tickets and have their cars impounded because they can't think and act brilliantly like you...


Keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Keep your head on a swivel.


do you have one?


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

I guess these drivers vehicles are going to be impounded next. SMH


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> I guess these drivers vehicles are going to be impounded next. SMH


not if they are smart like you...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> How about being quick on your feet? Immediately cancel the trip. The burden is on the enforcement authority to PROVE that you are being hired to transport. I'm not a lawyer but I'm guessing you can pickup someone for FREE. I may be wrong though.


Look...here is where knowing the law helps you.

If they suspect you are in violation they can cite you. You are correct, the burden of proof is on them. If you are smart you would say nothing when they cite you. And I mean nothing. The only question you should be asking is why you were stopped and they will tell you. The only claims and statements you make should be in court.

Now depending on what they are trying to accomplish determines how ****ed, if at all, you are. If you say the ride was offered for free the can use Uber to prove it wasn't. There is an electronic trail to every ping. They just use Uber's records to prove why you were there.

Know the laws you are dealing with and how they apply. I guarantee the professionals enforcing the law do.

BTW give this some thought...if they decide to really be pricks they can take passenger information and subpoena them. If they are a local do you think they are gonna lie for you? How do you think they will feel about cops taking their information. Nobody likes to be hassled.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> wasn't there a thing on Hoboken Lovers for Uber (FB) where people stated Zimmer was misleading and against Uber. I'm so tired of this crap, why can't we just get along.
> 
> I know a Hoboken city councilman took a Uber ride and loved it,


I know people who snort coke and love it....doesn't make it legal  just sayin.....


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

did you give the people that requested these set up rides low star ratings? i sure hope so.
Uber should also start requesting if customers downloading the app are doing so for law enforcement porpoises, if so, there is one million dollar charge for using app to ticket partners, then split with said partners 50/50


----------



## cold201 (Dec 28, 2015)

do you kno number to Uber?


----------



## UberJohnNJ (Jan 22, 2016)

Folks - It is a year later from when this tread was written and I wish I had read it sooner. While my car was not impounded, I did have a personal meeting with the Port Authority Police at Terminal C at EWR and with the Hoboken Police in Hoboken. Both were very clear that pick ups were illegal and they could hit me hard with fines and impound. I was very fortunate to talk my way out of both situations. Now the fun part. I go to email Uber HELP and I go to ask them a very direct and very Yes/No question. It is legal to pick up passengers in these locations? Yes or No. After at least 4 email responses from Uber not even coming close to answering this very simple question (Yes or No), they pretty much came out and said that Yes I could pick up anywhere in NJ. I about snorted my coffee when I read that one. Just to kicks, I am about ready to send this email to Hoboken Police for a response from them. Oh boy.


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber is illegal in all of New Jersey we all drivers just take a chance


----------

